# got burnt on a filter trade



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

http://www.predatoryfish.net/ibforums/inde...showtopic=54691


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Swapping a Emp400 for an AC500? Am I getting this clear? If the situation can't be resolved through PM's and/or e-mails, the guilty party should have his his name dragged through public forums. Good luck Nitro.


----------



## Lahot (May 20, 2003)

as someone posted over there, did someone sign for it?

you might also want to call the shipping compnay to see if they have it for some reason


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

All possibilities should be explored before the name dragging begins, yes.


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

I didn't check the box for signature required because if he didn't sign for it, it would be returned with additional postage. I should have though


----------



## Hypergenix (Dec 17, 2003)

wat a [email protected] "i though it was the filter but endup to be a paintball part."..

shiet, he should stop takin crack and send out your filter..


----------



## Bigkrup444 (Oct 6, 2003)

Damn That sucks Nitro







I hope you can get everything straightened out


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

Bigkrup444 said:


> Damn That sucks Nitro
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I hope so also, but I won't hold my breath.


----------



## rbp3rbp3 (Sep 8, 2003)

wow dude. That totally blows, what a lame ass excuse about the ski trip. The thing that really sucks is that u paid 20 to ship it out fast and u need a filter right now. Wow that totally blows.


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

thats FAWKED UP... i think he screwed you.. i do have an aquaclear 300 laying around.. but you'd have to pay shipping IF you wanted it Nitro.


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

khuzhong said:


> thats FAWKED UP... i think he screwed you.. i do have an aquaclear 300 laying around.. but you'd have to pay shipping IF you wanted it Nitro.


 thanks for the offer, but I really need something bigger.


----------



## BUBBA (Sep 4, 2003)

Sorry to here about your Loss Nitro.


----------



## Hypergenix (Dec 17, 2003)

nitrofish you should start another post askin for donation thru paypal... when you have enough you can go print out the aquaclear 500 page from petmart and go get it


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

Great IDEA!!!!!!!.. why dont each of us donate $1 to nitro.
bout 30 of us and he's got a new filter.








i'd donate if you guys did.


----------



## Hypergenix (Dec 17, 2003)

khuzhong said:


> Great IDEA!!!!!!!.. why dont each of us donate $1 to nitro.
> bout 30 of us and he's got a new filter.
> 
> 
> ...


 kool im up for that... i know there going to be aleast 30 peep going to donated some moneys to him.....

or

even me too







JK


----------



## Bigkrup444 (Oct 6, 2003)

nitrofish said:


> Bigkrup444 said:
> 
> 
> > Damn That sucks Nitro
> ...


 There are just some people who are assholes







. i wish i could help you out but i am in the same postion as you i am trying to setup another 55g and i gotta do it piece by piece every pay check. You are a good guy and dont deserve to get ripped off, some peepz are just asses are dont give a sh*t about people and just burn people. I hope you cant get another filter, BigAl's has the best prices if you have to buy another to replae your loss


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

That's f-ed up. I freaking hate shady people







Hope you get things worked out nitro.


----------



## stinkyfish (Jan 21, 2004)

I know people might jump on me for saying this but there really is nothing you can do. Its unfortunate what happened but since you didn't get a tracking number or confirmation number there is no way to prove what happened.

I think it is a bit unfair for the other side of the party because your post makes him look like a thief and there is no proof that he stole your filter. Realistically I don't think the guy would try to cheat you out of a used filter with a value of about $20 bucks but really who knows.

I also would not have traded a used filter for another used filter AND paying $20 in shipping to a stranger. With the $20 you spent on shipping you could have bought a used one locally without the hassle.

The last thing I don't agree with is asking for donations. I may be different but I like to work for my things and not just free load from others. I'm sure if you really needed to buy a filter for your fish tank you could raise the money. From the looks of it you have a few tanks and you could always sell a fish, a piece of driftood or whatever. Instead of asking people on a forum for donations how about asking your friends or family for a few bucks to buy a new filter?

Please don't take this as a flame and I wish you the best of luck with your filter situation.


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

stinkyfish said:


> The last thing I don't agree with is asking for donations.










He never asked for a donation.


----------



## rbp3rbp3 (Sep 8, 2003)

stinkyfish, he did not ask any 1 for a donation. He turned down a free filter. I really think the last thing he wants is a newb blaming him for something he didnt do. Im sure he is bummed enought about the filter. get off his back man.


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

he never asked. we offered.


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> stinkyfish said:
> 
> 
> > The last thing I don't agree with is asking for donations. I may be different but I like to work for my things and not just free load from others. I'm sure if you really needed to buy a filter for your fish tank you could raise the money. From the looks of it you have a few tanks and you could always sell a fish, a piece of driftood or whatever. Instead of asking people on a forum for donations how about asking your friends or family for a few bucks to buy a new filter?
> ...










YUP.. anyone up for this?


----------



## BUBBA (Sep 4, 2003)

I second That.
I wouldnt Mind Helping A fellow Member Out.


----------



## stinkyfish (Jan 21, 2004)

If you read the post he left on predatory fish it cleary says "so if anyone has either an emp 400 or an aquaclear 500 they would like to donate to me id really appreate it, I can't afford a new one right now" here is the link here well im not going to argue and fight about it if you disagree with me thats fine.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

stinkyfish said:


> If you read the post he left on predatory fish it cleary says "so if anyone has either an emp 400 or an aquaclear 500 they would like to donate to me id really appreate it, I can't afford a new one right now" here is the link here well im not going to argue and fight about it if you disagree with me thats fine.


 It was a joke more or less. Who really is just gonna give one of those up for free?!


----------



## stinkyfish (Jan 21, 2004)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> stinkyfish said:
> 
> 
> > If you read the post he left on predatory fish it cleary says "so if anyone has either an emp 400 or an aquaclear 500 they would like to donate to me id really appreate it, I can't afford a new one right now" here is the link here well im not going to argue and fight about it if you disagree with me thats fine.
> ...


Well I personally don't see the humor in that sentence but ok it was a joke. A member did offer him an AC 300 which he turned down so why would it be so unbelievable for someone to offer an ac500 or emp 400? I don't see why everyone feels the need to jump on me for my post. But whatever..that guy on predatoryfish named poho or whatever will be thought of as a thief, scumbag, shady piece of crap because a tracking number or delivery confirmation wasn't purchased. Absolutely no proof that he stole it but everyone will think this way because of the post that was made.


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

stinkyfish said:


> Please don't take this as a flame and I wish you the best of luck with your filter situation.


 its hard to take it as anything elese.

I do have a paypal account if you would like to donate that would be cool, but I feel really wierd about that whole thing. [email protected]
ill pay everyone back, so consider it a loan.

and thanks for everything guys


----------



## rbp3rbp3 (Sep 8, 2003)

some 1 looks into things wayyy to far.


----------



## stinkyfish (Jan 21, 2004)

nitrofish said:


> its hard to take it as anything elese.
> 
> I do have a paypal account if you would like to donate that would be cool, but I feel really wierd about that whole thing. [email protected]
> ill pay everyone back, so consider it a loan.
> ...


 well I apologize if it came off rude. I just think its kind of strange that someone that owns fish such as piraya, ternetzi, caribe, elongatus, manueli and others would need to ask for donations for a filter. Thats about it...good luck with your filter.


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

stinkyfish said:


> nitrofish said:
> 
> 
> > its hard to take it as anything elese.
> ...


 I just have had a lot of bills lately, I wont have the money for another filter till a half of a month from now


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

Nitro- bling bling at paypal for you. from [email protected]


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

damn it. i just noticed my avatar dont work no more.!. sorry off topic.


----------



## jefandniko (Sep 4, 2003)

may i remind everybody that nitrofish i a major contributor to this site.he took his hard earn time and made stickers for all of us to enjoy FREE.i wish you luck nitrodude please check your paypal.i wish you luck


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

HOld on people... Poho is my good friend. let me talk to him and see whats up... DONNOT be dragging his name yet.. let me see whats up first. if infact the little punk is in the wrong, then by all means lets bash the bitch.. but let me see first.

dont worry nitro, i wont let you get screwed if i have anything to do with it.


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

I have enough to get a new filter now, thanks, ill pay everyone back on my next payday. thanks for your generosity.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

i cannot believe u have almost 2000 post on p-fish
howdare u leave this site to, look at others


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

jefandniko said:


> may i remind everybody that nitrofish i a major contributor to this site.he took his hard earn time and made stickers for all of us to enjoy FREE.i wish you luck nitrodude please check your paypal.i wish you luck










jeff long time no see
and how are my reds doing i want to see updated pics

sorry for derailing


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

nitrofish said:


> I have enough to get a new filter now, thanks, ill pay everyone back on my next payday. thanks for your generosity.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

nitrofish said:


> I have enough to get a new filter now, thanks, ill pay everyone back on my next payday. thanks for your generosity.


 Sweet! Glad you were able to get enough.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

nitrofish said:


> I have enough to get a new filter now, thanks, ill pay everyone back on my next payday. thanks for your generosity.


 hey nitro ..i might have some old aquaclears lying around..interested..shoot me a pm..lets chat..


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

you guys are all awesome, I was in a really crappy situation their but everything is good now. I have a new filter on order (who knows if ill ever get the one I traded for







)

I plan on paying everyone back with interest, thanks for the loan.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

nitrofish said:


> I plan on paying everyone back with interest, thanks for the loan.


 Consider it a gift. No need to pay me back.


----------



## conv1ct ch1clid (Mar 3, 2004)

as many would say (i.e. sweet lu) ms nattereri is DA BOMB lol


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

conv1ct ch1clid said:


> as many would say (i.e. sweet lu) ms nattereri is DA BOMB lol


 i was just gonna say that ms natt is the bomb









i would donate but i dont have paypal


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> nitrofish said:
> 
> 
> > I plan on paying everyone back with interest, thanks for the loan.
> ...


 damn you girl, your so stubern


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

I'm always late.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

nitrofish said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > nitrofish said:
> ...


 Who's complaining?!?


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

nitrofish said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > nitrofish said:
> ...


 You dont even know!


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

sweet lu said:


> conv1ct ch1clid said:
> 
> 
> > as many would say (i.e. sweet lu) ms nattereri is DA BOMB lol
> ...










u spent all your money on


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

Death in # said:


> sweet lu said:
> 
> 
> > conv1ct ch1clid said:
> ...


 u got me









now i need some







to calm me down cause







is good for me


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

sweet lu said:


> Death in # said:
> 
> 
> > sweet lu said:
> ...












well if need some stronger stuff just ask


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Glad your taken care of Nitro.


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

Death in # said:


> sweet lu said:
> 
> 
> > Death in # said:
> ...










i will give him a call


----------

